# PITMASTERS Yes or No?



## bbquzz (Aug 12, 2010)

Could change my mind, but after the first show NO


----------



## brownkw (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll give two pros and cons on this:

Pros:

Myron and Warren definitely brought some personality to the show.[/*:m:pf9jatam]
Definitely looked like some very good food.[/*:m:pf9jatam]

Cons:

Felt too much like Food Network's "Chopped" -- yet another food competition show.[/*:m:pf9jatam]
Would like to have seen more interaction between teams... and maybe more teams in the episode.[/*:m:pf9jatam]


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 13, 2010)

I say , give it time..  there were things I liked about the show, and some things just didn
t sit with me, but not so much so that I turned the TV off.. I think, in the end I will like it..

Here's what the producer had to say, Via Clint's blog, at Smoke in da Eye

http://blog.smokeindaeye.com/2010/08/11 ... -roll.aspx


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is the official Facebook page for the show...um, it doesn't seem to be going over very well after one episode!!  YIKES!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BBQ-Pitma ... 624?ref=ts


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 13, 2010)

Entertainment - Yes

a good BBQ show - NO

I will continue to watch because I enjoy cooking all sorts of things and it will be interesting to see how teams handle what is thrown at them.  Also I am looking forward to seeing some people I know personally.  Even though, I know that much of it is staged for TV

that's just my $0.02


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh, it was hard to watch.  By the time they were halfway with the catfish, I was just listening to the show.  This show, for me, falls under the "If you can't say something nice... don't say nothing at all".


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the old format WAY better. Like was said earlier, feels like Chopped or Challenge on FN


----------



## Justaguy (Aug 13, 2010)

I did enjoy the matchlight commercials  :roll:


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 13, 2010)

Interesting reading :roll:  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-gol ... =fb&src=sp


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2010)

from that article...

Initial feedback on the show's Facebook page and on barbecue message boards has been almost unanimously violently negative as the barbecue purists and competition teams complain about forcing the cooks to make catfish and coleslaw. KCBS judgings compete with four meats, pork shoulder, pork ribs, beef brisket, and chicken, usually thighs. Sadly, many competitors think that is all there is to barbecue.

The critics sound a lot like footballs fans who complain about the fact that kickers are allowed to score points. Well this barbecue lover thinks that it is prefectly fair to make the contestants prove they can cook more than four meats before they can take home the $100,000 first prize check. In fact, coleslaw, cornbread, beans, potato salad, garlic bread, mint juleps, and peach cobbler ought to be required to even be called a serious barbecue cook. The marketing peole at TLC should not call these people "chefs", a professional title reserved for culinary artisans with a full repertoire.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 14, 2010)

I seem to have missed where there they called any Pitmaster "Chef".... Did they really?


----------



## oompappy (Aug 14, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Here is the official Facebook page for the show...um, it doesn't seem to be going over very well after one episode!!  YIKES!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BBQ-Pitma ... 624?ref=ts




Yikes ain't the word... it's Epic Dissatisfaction and it keeps on comin'...   

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BBQ-Pitma ... all&ref=ts


----------



## brownkw (Aug 14, 2010)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think epic is quite the understatement there.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 15, 2010)

Man I hate to say this, because I checked when the show rolled out last year...but if there was this kind of posting from the folks during season 1 with positive reviews perhaps the format wouldn't have changed as much...or perhaps it wouldn't have made a difference at all.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe there is an opportunity for REMPEVISION ... BBQ Central gives you "The BBQ Competitor!" You have pioneered great internet BBQ radio, seems like the next horizon is internet TV. Give the people what they really want Greg!


----------



## spott77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Man I hate to say this, because I checked when the show rolled out last year...but if there was this kind of posting from the folks during season 1 with positive reviews perhaps the format wouldn't have changed as much...or perhaps it wouldn't have made a difference at all.




Don't think that is a fair statement.  I may be wrong but it seems the show was well received save the constant 'bleeping' of Myron and even that was just a few people complaining and a bunch more answering that complaint with basically 'get over it'.  Other than that complaint I can't remember anyone that didn't like the content/format of Season 1.  
I do remember a lot of conversations of people saying friends were asking about BBQ and comps specifically because of the show.   I doubt this new 'showdown' format is going to generate more than passing interest in cooking and probably not even that.


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 15, 2010)

Well for me, I thought it was a decent cooking show. Is it a representation of a KCBS or MIM/MBN competition, no. But they are not very interesting anyhow, unless you are competing. And yes, if you want to sell ads, you have to have viewers. I think they are trying to sell ads first, (to make money of course), then give the general population a glimpse of BBQ and competition,not a BBQ competition. I dont watch the other shows, Chopped, Top Chef, etc. I will watch this show because I have met some of the folks on the show, and some are friends.
Now the catfish, cole slaw deal. I dont have a problem with a team being eliminated, it is "pit" masters not BBQ masters. Now the slaw, sounds like the guy in 1st and 2nd cooked some really good pork and when you add the cole slaw score in, Moe scored better. Nothing wrong with that. Around here, slaw is a staple with BBQ. And I didnt hear them say, "you have to turn in Pork that is pulled". Im sure the rules were discussed before hand and what was turned in was legal. Think folks are nit picking because they didnt like the show. Yes I will watch it next week. I really think Chris Lilly was ahead of his time Very Happy , I enjoyed his shows as well.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 16, 2010)

We had a great time doing the show as fire tender 
for the talented chefs of 3 Eyz BBQ


----------



## smokemaster (Aug 19, 2010)

I just watched the 1st episode and enjoyed it. Time will tell.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 19, 2010)

Initially I thought it was not really that good and thought "Why are they cooking catfish and cole slaw?" Then it dawned on me. When I do a comp I have to eat and always bring something besides my meat to turn in so my friends and I can eat. Since I don't bring my kitchen with me all this 'extra stuff' gets cooked on, guess what, a bbq pit. Thus the term 'Pitmaster.' I don't know about you guys, but what I like and what the Judges like are two different things.

All they are doing is proving that you can cook just about anything on a good pit of some kind if you know how to make the pit do what you need it to do using the right equipment to get it done.

I'll watch it again. And when they require them to do a dessert then I will perk up even more.


----------



## brownkw (Aug 19, 2010)

For what it's worth, I enjoyed tonight's episode mores than last week's episode.


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 19, 2010)

At the beginning of the show, the eventual winner was shown with a square grill, identified on screen as a Weber grill.

Did Weber ever make a square grill?  Or did the producers make a mistake? (Nah... couldn't be.  Could it?)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm just not a fan of this kind of format...BBQ pitmasters or not...It's great to see the teams I have interviewed on the show and I am happy that get new and broader exposure...but it's "just ok for me, dawg"...My personal opinion would be that they change the name of the show if it makes it another season...since the format from season 1 to season 2 changed so much...the name doesn't seem to fit...but just my $0.02  I will continue to watch for sure!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 20, 2010)

It was fun to see Melissa Cookston after hearing your interviews, even better that she is in the hunt for the 100G's. It will be fun to see some of the others like Diva Q and Big Mista. Being a reality TV junkie I'll keep watching, but wish a Chris Lilly or Ray Lampe type were hosting. Kevin Roberts really does not fit the show, he doesn't seem in control. I think a real BBQ champ could sell the new format.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think the point was made when they cooked the crown pork roast. One team cooked it until pullable and the rest cooked it like you would expect a trained Chef to cook it. Which is better? There are a whole lot more Chefs out there that would scream if you cooked a crown pork roast that way, but there is also a lot of bbq guys, maybe even more, that would just hammer it pulled.

A French Chef would just stab you if you dared to vear from tradition. A BBQ guy would take the knife away from him and then beat the living crap out of him.

So who's right??

The guy didn't loose because of his pulled crown pork roast. He screwed up the tators. NOBODY should screw up the tators!

I'm sorry. But I am starting to like it even though the characters are acting over the top. There are tidbits of info to be had and every little thing helps.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2010)

well the host is horrible, the production is so tired it's dead, and the
concept is infuriating to me as a comp cook, but I'll still watch just
to see people cooking outdoors.

I understand the direction they went in, and I don't like it, but I also
underdstand why.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 20, 2010)

The host is about as fake as you can get. All he has is pretty teeth(My wifes observasation not mine) and a knack for the age old Ryan Seacrest I want to kill that guy method of saying "After the break!"

Thank the Lord for DVR and fast forward.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 20, 2010)

Good Smokin' Luck Guys


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: PITMASTERS Yes*

We have a few stories to tell after it is all done
Dang funny deals But ya sign a agreement to keep ya yap shut 
so you do it


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 21, 2010)

Thom, can you get a BIGGER pic LOL!!


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 21, 2010)

Naw it wouldn't let me


----------



## Justaguy (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's an ok show and watchable, but so is chopped or down home with the neely's.  Last year they had something different, something special, something new.  I don't know if they had great ratings or not, but I know I'd make an effort to watch it, this year it don't really matter to me.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 22, 2010)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Naw it wouldn't let me



Worked for me!  LOL!!


----------



## Chuginator (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm so infuriated with the dumbing down of this show that I just can't watch it.  I seriously get mad at the people that screwed this up.  It used to be something my wife and I would look forward to tuning into.  This new format is crap, it's fakey, it's nonsensical (making someone put out their pits without even trying the food they were there to make?!?), it's way too overproduced, I hate the artificial lighting, there's little element of contestants' personalities (compared to the old format), the host should be selling used cars, I just... can't say enough about what I hate about it.

_Can't freaking stand it._  I bet the contestants can't either!  Going all that way just to be shot down because you're not a professional at making rattlesnake?!  I think they did that just to make people mad and will probably bring all those eliminated in that fashion back for an honest competition.  Getting people's blood to boil probably helps ratings through word of mouth on how stupid it is.

I should write a letter, but what's the point.  If they had any brains they'd just take a look at their Facebook page and GET A CLUE.  I'd leave a doozy of a comment there but I have no desire to get a Facebook account.

Someone should be fired over this.

There I go again, getting all worked up over a stupid TV show...

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 2, 2010)

Just want to put this out there. This season of BBQ Pitmasters is doing better than last years. More people are watching. 

So um who do you think should be fired?????????


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 2, 2010)

Still Kevin Roberts, sorry Diva I hate to disagree with one of my favs. I saw Chris Lilly and Fast Eddie on the Today Show the other day and either would be a better host and the numbers would be up even more than they are now. I'm sure they will spike tonight with all the BBQ Centralites following you ... Good luck!


----------



## Chuginator (Sep 3, 2010)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Just want to put this out there. This season of BBQ Pitmasters is doing better than last years. More people are watching.
> 
> So um who do you think should be fired?????????



So um for starters, the genius that thought it was a good idea to invite someone to a BBQ contest and then eliminate them with a surprise side-contest before trying their specialty.  I realize it's a gimmick to get ratings, but it doesn't fly with me.  I thought initially that a five-year old came up with the concept, but then thought twice - five-year olds are smarter than that.

Oh, and the lighting guys.  They really need to turn off the lights blazing on the side of the truck, trying to make it look like a sunset.

And the people that take every expression anyone makes, then recycles them out of context to show "concern" or "surprise."   Sorry, I just can't stand overproduction.  Fake.

And whoever came up with the music.  Sounds like Iron Chef America.  Yawn.  Get original, people!

I feel that the first season was "real" and not a game show.  I'd rather watch Johnny Trigg cook an honest BBQ than wasting TV time jumping through hoops trying to cook alligator (yes, obviously I watched it again last night - it's still better than nothing).  No disrespect to you or the other contestants - you're the only "honest" thing about the whole show.  I just wish they'd put you in a better format.  Talk more TO you, more about your history, more about your favorite cooking methods and why, more about your equipment, more about BBQ- I think you deserve it and it'd certainly make for better TV in my book.

I'm curious to see if they'll continue the show next year, and if so, what format.  There's plenty of room to improve, and plenty of room to worsen - maybe next year they'll have to (surprise!) eat spiders before allowing them to BBQ or they'll be sent home.  I got that idea from a four-year old, so I think they might go with it.


----------



## Chuginator (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh, and Kevin Roberts.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 3, 2010)

way to go Diva, great job last night!


----------



## Griff (Sep 3, 2010)

Great job Diva. You made us all proud.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 10, 2010)

Diva rules with a iron fist. I have seen her in person at a comp. DO NOT go near her at any turn in time. (she will kick your ass) Focused, has a plan and sticks to it. If you ever saw her in action at a comp, you would know what I mean. Her husband (Valdo) is a trooper too. The man can tend a WSM like no one. It's a pleasure watching them work together. As is Tim and Nancy
ooompapy. That roll with 55 gallon drums. Good folk indeed!

Pigs

PS ooompapy makes a great pot of coffee in the AM along with those hush puppies!


----------

